# Westgate involvement in HGVC Elara



## SFTechGeek (Oct 28, 2021)

Could someone explain what the Westgate timeshare at Elara is and how that is structured differently from the HGVC portion of the hotel? Thanks.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 28, 2021)

From our resort Sticky information on Elara

*Note: Elara is a mixed property of HGVC and Westgate deeds.
Westgate deeds are not part of HGVC. For, Westgate Elara owners, Elara access is defined by their HOA. All other transactions are handled by Westgate.*
Great information for Elara Westgate owners: Link
Westgate resale restrictions: Link


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 28, 2021)

A little history:  Elara was originally built by Westgate, and they had started selling some timeshare deeds.  Then, Westgate ran into financial trouble and HGVC came in and took over the sales and operation of Elara.  When they did that, they left the Westgate deeds that were already sold alone, and never offered those owners an "upgrade" path to turn them into HGVC deeds.  Therefore, all owners of Westgate Elara deeds are still under the Westgate umbrella and really have nothing to do with HGVC.  It is like having two timeshare companies that share some units in the same building -- two separate HOAs, separate use / booking rules, etc.

Kurt


----------



## z28plus (Oct 28, 2021)

That thread exists. I just got the same questions answered. Thread is still close to the top.


----------



## Nowaker (Oct 28, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> It is like having two timeshare companies that share some units in the same building -- two separate HOAs, separate use / booking rules, etc.



Apparently, being an owner at Westgate Elara and HGVC Elara at the same time has some added benefits, If I understand @KDaley correctly, but not entirely sure:



KDaley said:


> The Elara Westgate option hasn't been bad for me at all.
> I can book out up to 12 moths if using the Elara for full 7 nights.
> I can also split the 7 days into 3 and 4 night stays $140 fee + the $59 reservation fee
> 3 and 4 night stays can only book out to 9 months.
> ...


----------



## KDaley (Oct 29, 2021)

Nowaker said:


> Apparently, being an owner at Westgate Elara and HGVC Elara at the same time has some added benefits, If I understand @KDaley correctly, but not entirely sure:


@PigsDad
I was just trying to explain that some of the Elara timeshares are actually Westgate contracts as the Elara was once owned by Westgate. There are no points just floating week usage. So my unit is still owned by Westgate, but managed by HGVC. So I get the benefit of booking any week at the Elara for my unit size or transferring my unit back to Westgate and utilizing any of the Westgate resorts in a double sized unit. So my 1 BR Westgate Elara unit gives me 7 days at the Elara, or I can transfer it to Westgate and take advantage of a 2BR for 7 days or 2 1BRs for 7 days each; thus, giving me 2 weeks for the price of 1weeks transfer. So if you have a 4BR Westgate Elara unit, that's 8 weeks worth of vacation at the Westgate resorts when transferred. At the time, I chose to own this way because I had planned only to stay at the Elara, so it was no big deal. This year I decided to transfer my 1BR unit to Westgate and got 2 weeks and the usage was extended out until the end of 2022. Then I booked 1 week in a 1BR at the Westgate Miami Beach for 2021 and 1 Week vacation in a 1BR for 2022 at Westgate Vegas. I could have also transferred it to Interval International, but that is also with fees and a membership.


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Oct 29, 2021)

I would imagine that you could also exchange into the current Westgate timeshare  resort in Las Vegas by the Convention Center on Paradise  and obtain 2 weeks for each of your owned Elara weeks at that resort.


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Oct 29, 2021)

This sounds like a great benefit of owning with Westgate but is probably not available to resale buyers of Westgate properties.


----------



## KDaley (Oct 30, 2021)

WORLD TRAVELER said:


> This sounds like a great benefit of owning with Westgate but is probably not available to resale buyers of Westgate properties.



I purchased all my properties resale. Some from Ebay and some from Tug Ads. I also heard that Westgate is real tough on resale buyers, but the Elara is truly an exceptional case. I am able to transfer my Westgate Elara back to Westgate and take advantage of booking any of their Westgate resorts base on availability. There is a booking fee of $159 per reservation or modification, so don't cancel or change your mind. They also don't charge a guest certificate fee, so it's a breeze to just change the name on the reservation if necessary.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 30, 2021)

KDaley said:


> I purchased all my properties resale. Some from Ebay and some from Tug Ads.
> 
> I also heard that Westgate is real tough on resale buyers, but the Elara is truly an exceptional case.
> 
> I am able to transfer my Westgate Elara back to Westgate and take advantage of booking any of their Westgate resorts base on availability. There is a booking fee of $159 per reservation or modification, so don't cancel or change your mind. They also don't charge a guest certificate fee, so it's a breeze to just change the name on the reservation if necessary.



Your usage options make sense.(IMO)
1) Your resale deed was sold by Westgate when they were the developer of the property.

2) If you use your ownership at Elara - the MF revenue goes through your HOA to the property mgr HGCV
(AND Westgate gets no revenue - IMO)

3) If you " trade internally "into another Westgate property then Westgate get the MF revenue. ( IMO)

***********
Thank you for posting this.
TUG (folklore / urban legend knowledge) is that there is no positives to owning a RESALE Westgate.

Apparently this is one of the  exceptions .


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 31, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> 3) If you " trade internally "into another Westgate property then Westgate get the MF


All Westgate resale owners can trade internally but most don’t due to the ridiculous transactions fees targeted at resale owners.

In this specific scenario, Westgate has decided to get less revenue for a transfer back. So, what is Westgate getting out of the deal? It sound like the OP is being charged at exchange fee (for developer purchase) $159 vs  exchange fee (for resale purchase) $600.






KDaley said:


> I am able to *transfer my Westgate Elara back to Westgate *and take advantage of booking any of their Westgate resorts base on availability. *There is a booking fee of $159 per reservation* or modification, so don't cancel or change your mind. They also don't charge a guest certificate fee, so it's a breeze to just change the name on the reservation if necessary.



Can you provide details on the process of transfering your ownership back to Westgate and the cost involved?
So others are aware of their options.

*UPDATED (for clarification)*
*@KDaley As shown in the 2018-2019 Fee  table above, Westgate resale owners are typically charged a higher transaction fee. How did you avoid the higher fee? *


----------



## z28plus (Oct 31, 2021)

Yes agreed. I would like to know too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper (Oct 31, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Can you provide details on the process of transfering your ownership back to Westgate and the cost involved?
> So others are aware of their options.



I think this is just using the Elara deed to get reservations in the Westgate system, not deeding it back to Westgate.



KDaley said:


> I am able to transfer my Westgate Elara back to Westgate and take advantage of booking any of their Westgate resorts base on availability. There is a booking fee of $159 per reservation or modification, so don't cancel or change your mind. They also don't charge a guest certificate fee, so it's a breeze to just change the name on the reservation if necessary.



The owner talking about taking advantage of booking at other resorts, booking fees and guest certificates.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 31, 2021)

dayooper said:


> I think this is just using the Elara deed to get reservations in the Westgate system, not deeding it back to Westgate.


Who said anything about deeding it back?

The OP wrote “_I am able to *transfer my Westgate Elara back to Westgate *and take advantage of booking any of their Westgate resorts base on availability_. _There is a booking fee of $159 per reservation or modification, so don't cancel or change your mind.”_

It seem that the OP is being charged Westgate‘s lower internal exchange fee ($159 for developer purchase) INSTEAD OF Westgate’s higher internal exchange fee ($600 for resale purchase).

The question for the OP is what does “_transfer my Westgate Elara back to Westgate” _actual mean? How much did it cost?


----------



## dayooper (Oct 31, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Who said anything about deeding it back?
> 
> The OP wrote “_I am able to *transfer my Westgate Elara back to Westgate *and take advantage of booking any of their Westgate resorts base on availability_. _There is a booking fee of $159 per reservation or modification, so don't cancel or change your mind.”_
> 
> ...



I thought that’s what you said transferring ownership was. If I mistook what you said, I apologize.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 31, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Who said anything about deeding it back?
> 
> The OP wrote “_I am able to *transfer my Westgate Elara back to Westgate *and take advantage of booking any of their Westgate resorts base on availability_. _There is a booking fee of $159 per reservation or modification, so don't cancel or change your mind.”_
> 
> ...


I think the OP was referring to transferring their reservation back to Westgate, not their ownership.  At least that is how I read it.  It was confusing when you asked, "Can you provide details on the process of transfering *your ownership* back to Westgate and the cost involved?".

Kurt


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 31, 2021)

I simply wanted to know how they avoided the higher transaction fee as a resale owner.

I’ll restate the question.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 31, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> 3) If you " trade internally "into another Westgate property then Westgate get the MF revenue. ( IMO)


Doesn't the MF go back to the HOA? Obviously if one uses Westgates internal exchange system, then Westgate gets control of those weeks to do as they please. Rent them, offer them to other Westgate owners using the internal system. I suspect the only profit Westgate would get out of the MF in this scenario would be the management fee. This whole property is a mess for what was supposed to be "the #1 timeshare in the US".


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 1, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Doesn't the MF go back to the HOA? Obviously if one uses Westgates internal exchange system, then Westgate gets control of those weeks to do as they please. Rent them, offer them to other Westgate owners using the internal system. I suspect the only profit Westgate would get out of the MF in this scenario would be the management fee. This whole property is a mess for what was supposed to be "the #1 timeshare in the US".



@dioxide45 - your analysis / detail is probably correct.

My point was that there  seems to be a operational difference - that could be of useage benefit to  a resale owner of a W. Planet Hollywood Deed.

The operational difference of charging the standard $ 159 rate instead of the $600 resale owner rate for an internal exchange -  is likely (IMO) - because there is some benefit to Westgate.

IMO - the reason to buy a resale W.Planet Hollywood deed [for about $ 1] is for access to Elara - through the HOA  / and  the resort manager HGVC .

Any exchange options through Westgate -the original developer / seller of said deed - could be  ( IMO) subject to the operational choices of Westgate [ now and in the future ] 

[ please note - I am not an owner of either system  / just a curious TUG reader.
@KDaley has owner knowledge.

**********
In many ways this situation mirrors others in the TS world of a property having prior developer  legacy deeds due to changes in building management and / or building ownership.


----------



## KDaley (Nov 2, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> All Westgate resale owners can trade internally but most don’t due to the ridiculous transactions fees targeted at resale owners.
> 
> In this specific scenario, Westgate has decided to get less revenue for a transfer back. So, what is Westgate getting out of the deal? It sound like the OP is being charged at exchange fee (for developer purchase) $159 vs  exchange fee (for resale purchase) $600.
> 
> ...



Yes, I am paying the Developer Exchange Call center Fee when I exchange into the Westgate for this particular property. I only own resale Westgate Elara and no other Westgate properties so I don't know if they charge $600 for other Westgate resales ownerships. That would suck. For my resale ownership at the Westgate Elara, I pay the maintenance fees to HGVC $907.66. I book via the HGVC Westgate customer service, and am given the following options...

On HGVC Side
1. Use the 1 BR grand unit for a full 7 days at the Elara for any week float 1-52 as long as that week is available for my unit size with a 12 month booking window.
2. Split the usage 3 day and 4 days with a 9 month booking window. I pay a $140 split fee + reservation fee $59 to book the split 1 and then the reservation fee $59 to book split 2. The 3 night stay can check  in any day of the week. The 4 night stay must check in on Sat, Sun, Mon, or Tues.
3. You can transfer (EXCHANGE) usage (NOT THE DEED) to Interval International or back to Westgate. There is no fee to do either move, but you must do so before Sept 30th or be forced to use or lose your stay at the Elara for your use year. There is no option to roll over to next year.

On WESTGATE Side
1. I get an upgrade to a 2BR unit.
2. I can book a 2BR at any of the Westgate properties for 7 nights and pay $159 reservation fee. Any changes to the scheduled dates incurs a $159 booking fee. The booking fee is always the same no matter how you breakout the unit.
3. I can choose to break it out to 2- 1BR 7 night stays.
4. At no time may I exchange back to the Elara.
5. I have up to 2 years to use.


----------



## KDaley (Nov 2, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Who said anything about deeding it back?
> 
> The OP wrote “_I am able to *transfer my Westgate Elara back to Westgate *and take advantage of booking any of their Westgate resorts base on availability_. _There is a booking fee of $159 per reservation or modification, so don't cancel or change your mind.”_
> 
> ...





alwysonvac said:


> I simply wanted to know how they avoided the higher transaction fee as a resale owner.
> 
> I’ll restate the question.



I think its just that the ELARA is a special case. When Westgate sold the property to HGVC, HGVC never incorporated the Westgate deeds into the HGVC points system. They left those deeds to be owned by Westgate. I have a Westgate account number on the Westgate owners site and a different account number on the HGVC owners site, but can't use either site to manage the bookings for the property myself. I must call the customer service number each time. I pay my maintenance fee via the HGVC owners site. So I own a resale Westgate deed to a property that Westgate no longer owns. The new owners HGVC manage all future maintenance in relation to this Westgate deed. I have no idea how they worked that out. As previously stated, I had planned only to stay at the Elara in my 1BR Grand unit. I had no idea the unit had other attractive options.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 2, 2021)

@KDaley Thanks for sharing


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Nov 2, 2021)

How much are the fees to exchange into Interval International?  Is it the same $159 per reservation or would it be a different fee and would there be an advantage of using Interval to trade back into Westgate properties or other Interval properties?


----------



## KDaley (Nov 2, 2021)

WORLD TRAVELER said:


> How much are the fees to exchange into Interval International?  Is it the same $159 per reservation or would it be a different fee and would there be an advantage of using Interval to trade back into Westgate properties or other Interval properties?



There is no fee to Exchange into Interval. You must have your maintenance fees paid up and you must have an Interval membership. Interval requires a membership. I don't know much about how Interval works as I am not a member. I just hustle my Westgate/Elara unit between Westgate and HGVC.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 2, 2021)

WORLD TRAVELER said:


> How much are the fees to exchange into Interval International?  Is it the same $159 per reservation or would it be a different fee and would there be an advantage of using Interval to trade back into Westgate properties or other Interval properties?


I had always heard that Westgate doesn't allow resale to exchange through II. Though that may be different for the property being discussed here. I am also not sure how reliable the information is that I read. So much about Westgate is unknown because I really know of no one that owns Westgate or exchanges into Westgate. I always hear that there are resort fees when exchanging in, but no way to really verify because no one has actually done it.


----------



## IAMBIGK (May 4, 2022)

KDaley said:


> There is no fee to Exchange into Interval. You must have your maintenance fees paid up and you must have an Interval membership. Interval requires a membership. I don't know much about how Interval works as I am not a member. I just hustle my Westgate/Elara unit between Westgate and HGVC.


@KDaley Are you able to log in to the Westgate Website to see what the most recent fee schedule looks like? I was interested in an "old school" westgate planet hollywood/Elara Deed...but all these threads regarding Westgate Resale have made me nervous about acquiring the property. Any help would be greatly appreciate. Thanks!


----------



## KDaley (Jun 1, 2022)

IAMBIGK said:


> @KDaley Are you able to log in to the Westgate Website to see what the most recent fee schedule looks like? I was interested in an "old school" westgate planet hollywood/Elara Deed...but all these threads regarding Westgate Resale have made me nervous about acquiring the property. Any help would be greatly appreciate. Thanks!



I have lost all access to login to the Westgate Owner site after the changes made in the joining of the HGVC and Diamond resorts Feb 2022. But, it only showed me my account number on the Westgate Owners site. There was nothing more I was able to navigate. All maintenance fees are provided on the Hilton Owners website for the Elara Westgate properties. That's the only thing the HGVC website produces for the Westgate Elara properties. I was never able to see my Westgate Elara reservations from either site, so if you are splicing and dicing your timeshare usage, keep track of everything on a spreadsheet with the reservation numbers so you don't lose track. Especially, if you exchange them into Westgate resort system for their 2 for 1 deal ( trade in 1 week, get 2, etc.) If rolling your Elara Westgate usage into the Westgate resorts system, the trade must be completed NLT Sep 30th current year. Otherwise, it's use or lose at the Elara Resort. The image show how HGVC separates the Westgate (Contract Only) week based properties from the HGVC owned points based properties.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Jun 1, 2022)

I highly recommend the movie “Queen of Versailles” about the owner of Westgate and his _eccentric_ wife and family, mainly for the Elara subplot. Of course it was Planet Hollywood tower at the time, but shows the grand opening and sales center.

Sean


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 1, 2022)

This sound like a big mess.


----------

